# Put an anime character in a movie/T.V show



## dilbot (Mar 24, 2008)

I was watching Dead Silence and the little tag line - _You scream, you die_ made me think...

The Sagara Sousuke from FMP fumoffu would totally ruin the movie XD
He would just make up some BS answer to everything that happens and (therefore) not screaming to anything Mary Shaw attempts. She'll just flatout give up on trying to take his tongue lol.

So basically put an anime character (or any character from any show/game infact) that would either:

ruin the movie
Make it better
Make it funnier


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 25, 2008)

Rock Lee in Jackie Chan's Drunken Master film.

He would say something like "No, no! That's not how an Drunken master would fight like that! Let me show you, you hopeless runt!" and drunk a whole sake bottle in the front of shocked Jackie Chan.

Would totally pwned Jackie...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2008)

Lucy (Elfen Lied) in American Pie. Watching those shits die horrible deaths would make my day.


----------



## illusion (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd put Kamina into 90210, you know how much ass he'd get?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 26, 2008)

The entire animated cast from Street Fighter II: The Animated Movie into the piss poor live action version. Show them how it's done.


----------



## Fin (Mar 26, 2008)

Shikamaru, The Brain, Saskue, The Athlete, Hinata, The Princess, Sakura, The Basketcase, and Naruto, the Criminal.

This is the Ninja breakfast club.


----------



## Jayka (Mar 26, 2008)

Hidan in Southpark. Cartman will either idolize or hate him. Either way, it would be awesome xD


----------



## tryagain (Mar 28, 2008)

lol how about zetsu in South Park


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 29, 2008)

tryagain said:


> lol how about zetsu in South Park




That would be so cute


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 31, 2008)

Yusuke in Smallville


----------



## Jayka (Mar 31, 2008)

tryagain said:


> lol how about zetsu in South Park



How about an episode with the whole Akatsuki in Southpark! 

Or Tsunade in House MD(, as replacement for Cuddy.). That would be awesome.

Anko as Bond girl?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2008)

Jiraiya in Entourage.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd throw Shikamaru and Raito into Prison Break.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 3, 2008)

Id love to see Guts from Berserk in Evil Dead or Army of darkness to show Ash how you kill evil demons with one arm.


----------



## Saphira (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd put Yagami Light in Harry Potter and Urahara in Star Wars


----------



## Nice Gai (Apr 3, 2008)

Kenshin in the Last Samurai

Naruto in Avatar just to see how long he could last against benders

I have to second Yusuke in Smallville that would be epic.

Gai Sensei in Ninjas Warrior

Asuka from Evangelion in Real World

Kamina in 300 no doubt


----------



## Sasuke_DragonRider (Apr 4, 2008)

Hinata into Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 6, 2008)

Tokio_no_Go said:


> I'd throw Shikamaru and Raito into Prison Break.



Lolz. The whole gang would be out on the first day before lunch time with those 2 minds in there. Shit, maybe the entire cell block they all share


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 9, 2008)

Gai in Sweeny Todd  (He would ruin the movie completely)


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 12, 2008)

Yusuke in smallviille would be awesome. Yusuke would make a good villian for an episode for Clark.


Oh and Luffy in South Park.

"Kenny, I want you to be my nakama"


And fucking good original thread.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 12, 2008)

grimmjow in the sopranos spamming cero everywhere, can't imagine how it would turn out.


----------

